
Ask HN: Anyone Willing to Review a Resume? - resume_help
I hope this is an acceptable HN request - I&#x27;ve seen a couple of submissions like this over the last few years, so here goes.<p>I&#x27;m trying to make a bit of a career change into tech, specifically AI&#x2F;ML (I&#x27;m especially interested in the Google Brain AI residency, so I&#x27;d love to hear from anyone out there involved with that), and have had a hard time getting any responses. I&#x27;m wondering if my resume is to blame, and so I&#x27;d like to ask if anyone out there would be willing to provide a candid review of my resume. If you&#x27;re willing to donate a little time - thank you so much, and please PM me so I can share my background with you privately.
======
PaulHoule
My contact info is on my profile page, ping me.

